# salvini tank mates??



## centrino787 (May 12, 2012)

Hi all iam looking to do a colourfull cichlid tank when i take my oscars back to the lfs and am wondering what small to medium sized cichlids can live with them. Im not looking for anything big, about the size of salvini.
i was thinking about 1x convict 1x firemouth 1x salvini 1x red hump eartheater if i can have more please tell me =] tank size is 75 gallon


----------



## centrino787 (May 12, 2012)

Can anyone help??? because *** been told that the firemouth is to aggressive to be with convicts and the salvini is to aggressive for the rest. just want some help so i dont make any mistakes.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi centrino787,

First of the "red hump eartheater" would not stand a chance with the central american cichlids you have listed. The other three should be fine together. I would try and get all females for you best chances of sucess. I belive the best way to pick out a femal salvini is if there is a black splotch on the enter of the dorsal fin. Female convicts have orange bellies.

Keep us posted on your thoughts and decisions.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## centrino787 (May 12, 2012)

would a blue acara or keyhole and a green severum be ok or will they get bullied


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

centrino,

I think the first three CA cichlids (convict, firemouth, and salvini) could possibly work out long term in a 75gal. I wouldn't add much more than that though, as once those three mature and put on size they will fill out a 75gal pretty easily. If you wanted to add more fish, look into adding a school of dithers and maybe a bristlenose pleco and/or armored catfish.

I also agree with mlancaster's suggestion of trying to get all females. As he said, female convicts will have orange on their bellies and female salvinis will have a black spot on their dorsal, as well as on either side of their lower gill plate. Firemouths are much harder to sex accurately, especially when young.

Also, check out the 75 gallon "cookie cutter" stocking suggestions here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_75g.php

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Agree with what been said. Those three fish will look good in your tank. I have all three as well. Look for some dithers. I would put a cat and bristle nose in as well example

FM
Con
Salvini
5 red line barbs
Pleco
Some catfish that macs in the 6" range


----------

